# Hellcat Pro Slide came back with a little "Spice"



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

A few weeks ago I sent my Hellcat Pro off to Monsoon Tactical to have their "Chunk Port" done. Unfortunately I am sitting at work and my wife sent these pictures so I'm just waiting to get home. Will be adding the Holosun EPS Carry, APEX Trigger, and the NDZ striker when I get home. But this should be a fun little pistol to start running some drills with.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Come on now, we know those are your nails!


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

K-Bill said:


> Come on now, we know those are your nails!


Why you have to do me like that? I wasn't ready to leave the closet just yet....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Will it help with muzzle rise?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I swapped my magazine base plate out with a hellcat base to make a 17 round magazine. Added 1/2” of length but still conceals nicely. It will actually hold 18 but that last round is pretty tight in there so I just keep it at 17.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Yall must be fixing to start robbing gas stations


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Damn hoodlums and your people killers


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Getting ready for those Nukes sleepy Joe‘s handing down


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

JoeyWelch said:


> Will it help with muzzle rise?


Yep. Which should allow to help track the dot a little better.



JoeyWelch said:


> I swapped my magazine base plate out with a hellcat base to make a 17 round magazine. Added 1/2” of length but still conceals nicely. It will actually hold 18 but that last round is pretty tight in there so I just keep it at 17.


I got a hyve mag extension on one of the pro mags. I think it makes it 17+1.

But here she once I got everything put on.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Brandon what did you do about the back stubs so you could direct mount without an adapter plate? Knock em off with a file?


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

JoeyWelch said:


> View attachment 1096074
> 
> 
> Brandon what did you do about the back stubs so you could direct mount without an adapter plate? Knock em off with a file?


I bought a mounting bracket from C&H precision but you can knock them off with a file.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I ordered the bracket. Couldn’t see it in your pictures at first.
Im interested in the port. Update me after you put some rounds through it. I may have it done if it seems to help.


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

You're going to use that for concealed carry? If so, do you wear bib overalls?


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

silverking said:


> You're going to use that for concealed carry? If so, do you wear bib overalls?


I don't wear overalls. Lol But I will be carrying this appendix.



JoeyWelch said:


> I ordered the bracket. Couldn’t see it in your pictures at first.
> Im interested in the port. Update me after you put some rounds through it. I may have it done if it seems to help.


I'll definitely report back after a range trip.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

silverking said:


> You're going to use that for concealed carry? If so, do you wear bib overalls?


Carry mine every day and I don’t even wear underwear


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

You gonna end up shooting your sack off


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> You gonna end up shooting your sack off


I keep it in a separate holster


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

JoeyWelch said:


> I keep it in a separate holster


Lmao


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

YELLOWCAT said:


> You gonna end up shooting your sack off


10 years appendix carrying.... I must be doing something right. Lol With that said it will miss. God wasn't looking out for me there.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Like this would ever come up, but If you ever have to shoot someone off your left shoulder, that port is going to vent into your ear.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Corpsman said:


> Like this would ever come up, but If you ever have to shoot someone off your left shoulder, that port is going to vent into your ear.


Yeah I can't think of a single situation where the port will be so close to my face where I have to worry about the port venting in my ear. Maybe if I had to shoot through the driver side window but that's all I can think of.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Lol. If the situation gets that bad, I don’t think any of us will notice the extra port and I would gladly trade a little discomfort for two or three very quick and accurate follow up shots.

Hope none of us are ever in that situation.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> Lol. If the situation gets that bad, I don’t think any of us will notice the extra port and I would gladly trade a little discomfort for two or three very quick and accurate follow up shots.
> 
> Hope none of us are ever in that situation.



My thoughts too. You won’t ever hear it. Kinda like shooting a rifle in a shooting house. Your adrenaline is rushing so high it’s not even a thing.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

JoeyWelch said:


> Lol. If the situation gets that bad, I don’t think any of us will notice the extra port and I would gladly trade a little discomfort for two or three very quick and accurate follow up shots.
> 
> Hope none of us are ever in that situation.


Might get you to fix me one of these up. I'm bout tired of paying full price for minnows.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Might get you to fix me one of these up. I'm bout tired of paying full price for minnows.


Need one of these for those big minnows when they get outta hand.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Splittine said:


> My thoughts too. You won’t ever hear it. Kinda like shooting a rifle in a shooting house. Your adrenaline is rushing so high it’s not even a thing.


Same as with a emergency brake on a big rifle. Your not playing with it without ear protection. But when it comes down to the nut cuttin it handles business when it needs to.LOL


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> Yeah I can't think of a single situation where the port will be so close to my face where I have to worry about the port venting in my ear. Maybe if I had to shoot through the driver side window but that's all I can think of.


It's hard to think of every situation, but here's one. An assailant has attacked you from behind. He has your neck, and you have to point the pistol over your left shoulder to shoot him off your back. 
To visualize this, point your right finger like a gun over your left shoulder and imagine where the port would be if you fired. 



JoeyWelch said:


> Lol. If the situation gets that bad, I don’t think any of us will notice the extra port and I would gladly trade a little discomfort for two or three very quick and accurate follow up shots.
> 
> Hope none of us are ever in that situation.


I hope not too. My dad had a friend that shot a guy off his back in the 50s, so I know personally of one time it has, albeit a lifetime ago. 

If a port vents in your face/ear, you can't help but notice. 

When you shoot a ported pistol from the retention position, the gasses go up your side or in your face from the bottom unless you always remember to cant the pistol. That won't really hurt you, but it's bad enough it will keep most people from properly practicing retention shooting. Always wear glasses when shooting, but doubly so when shooting a ported pistol. 

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Corpsman said:


> It's hard to think of every situation, but here's one. An assailant has attacked you from behind. He has your neck, and you have to point the pistol over your left shoulder to shoot him off your back.
> To visualize this, point your right finger like a gun over your left shoulder and imagine where the port would be if you fired.


You're right you can't think of every situation but this is just my 2 cents. Generally when someone has your back, in a choke like that it is extremely hard to shoot over your shoulder, especially if they hip into you and bring you off your center of gravity. In all honesty the last thing I would do is shoot over my shoulder. My preferred solution would be to try and turn my hips and engage them in the abdomen. If I can't do that, I more than likely can still be able to engage them in the side of their abdomen without turning my own hips. Which is a lot easier to get to, verify the muzzle is clear of yourself, and engage. With all that said, if a person knows how to sink a choke, most people won't have enough time to react before it is lights out. So there's a little more to it besides grabbing the pistol and engaging. Clearing the choke or creating space is my first worry. But that is just my mileage from grappling and taking force on force classes.



Corpsman said:


> When you shoot a ported pistol from the retention position, the gasses go up your side or in your face from the bottom unless you always remember to cant the pistol. That won't really hurt you, but it's bad enough it will keep most people from properly practicing retention shooting. Always wear glasses when shooting, but doubly so when shooting a ported pistol.
> 
> Your mileage may vary.


 I have shot ported pistols from close retention. From the hip to how Craig Douglas teaches it, where it is from the pectoral. I haven't had a problem with gasses. If the person can get past the pistol being a little "louder" than it is not that bad. Heck I have gotten more gas blow back in my face shooting a suppressed 10.5" AR than I have shooting a ported pistol from close retention.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Range trip update:
Shot roughly 150 rounds through the pistol and I can confidently say that the porting on this pistol takes it from a snappy Micro 9 to shooting something like an unported full size 9mm. I had zero problem tracking the dot during a modified bill drill (6 shots in under two seconds but I decided to do it from a compressed ready). I have to get my shot timer replaced but when I do I will run some drills and give another update. The drills will probably be the Modern Samurai Projects Black belt standards since I have his class next May and really would like to get one of his challenge coins. Which will be from concealment.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I carried a G23C for years and years and shot the shit out of it. I think most folks are thinking too much about ports/compensators for self defense. If I go deaf, but bad guy choking me from behind catches a hollow point in the face and I live, then so be it. If I singe some hairs, let's be honest I do that with the BGE occasionally, not really a big deal. I heard folks yap about blinding you if you shoot at night in a dark house. What won't? A .22? The ports/compensators are great for these handguns. I've been looking at the Hellcat RDP for this reason.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

MrFish said:


> I carried a G23C for years and years and shot the shit out of it. I think most folks are thinking too much about ports/compensators for self defense. If I go deaf, but bad guy choking me from behind catches a hollow point in the face and I live, then so be it. If I singe some hairs, let's be honest I do that with the BGE occasionally, not really a big deal. I heard folks yap about blinding you if you shoot at night in a dark house. What won't? A .22? The ports/compensators are great for these handguns. I've been looking at the Hellcat RDP for this reason.


Give me a few weeks and I will try and see if my neighbor will let me borrow his RDP and do a side by side with the different port comparisons.


----------

